# Polo, in the dragons maw..



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I finally snapped a good pic of him being eaten by the dragon!!

*Arrrrgh!! Save me!!!*


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

That is a great pic. He has that 'what you looking at' kind of expresion on his face. Very very nice.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

It is really tough to get that pic. When I first spotted him in there you could barely see his head. As soon as I grabbed the cam and got it ready he spotted me and made his way out. He gets excited and always swims out to see me so it is really hard to snap him when he is fully inside the gullet.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I love this picture!!!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

i love this! I saw that decoration at walmart... Do they really blow bubbles from the mouth? 
If you used this I'd vote for it


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, it does blow bubbles, I disabled it though because they were really not what I expected. I guess I could have stepped up the pump and I can always rig it with an airstone but for now I think I prefer it as a simple deco. 

This is the pic I submitted for the contest.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

HA! I luv that pic OMG!


----------

